

Studios (temporarily?) gain upper hand in Blu-ray DRM battle - tptacek
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20081215-studios-temporarily-gain-upper-hand-in-blu-ray-drm-battle.html

======
tptacek
I'm pulling for the studios on this one, because it would be a much more
interesting outcome from a CS perspective.

